# Correct fastner for 66 hood scoop?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Only had one screw holding my hood scoop insert in place (well, sort of holding it place, and not correct). Threads seem a little messed up as well on the insert.

What is the correct faster/screw to hold the insert in place? I was surprised I did not see anything in the hood section of the Ames catalog!

Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The hood scoop "ornament" is held in place by 3 studs, with nuts on them. I forget the size....CAREFULLY ( is there any other way?) remove the one that's remaining and match the threads at the H'ware store. eric:cheers


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Eric. This thing had a short allen head screw, shimmed out with washers, and being held by about 2 threads. Not sure if it was the right size or not, as the threads in the ornament are messed up. Now that I know it had studs, I will find something close at the HW store, and screw-in best I can then JB Weld the studs in place. Damn previous-owner hacks!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The nuts are those sheet metal ones that are also used on the emblems, heater control head, heater core housing, etc. They're stamped steel and cut their own threads. Very low tech.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

don't jb weld the studs in place, that is what blue lock tite is for.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, could not find the correct studs at the hw store, so tapped the threads for a #10 screw and a little loc tite. If the ornament goes anywhere now, I have bigger problems on my hands... My hack-job was better than the previous guys hack-job


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

An appropriate choice...."there is always satisfaction in fabrication".....usually after the job is done,and a few beers are consumed!!:cheers E


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

3 small threaded studs, the threaded nuts have a round shoulder under the hex...rickm.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

use machine screws, cut off heads, blue loc tite in place and use speed nuts like factory did.


----------

